# Autism Spectrum test. What do you get?



## Spiren

Take the test here:

https://psychology-tools.com/autism-spectrum-quotient/

State your score, MBTI and whether you've been diagnosed with ASD.

I'm looking to compare data rather than discuss this, but discuss as you like.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

22, INTJ, not diagnosed with ASD


----------



## saphireINTP

Tetnically,I have aspergers, but personally I don't think that there is such a thing.I think that INTx have the symptoms of aspergers, and the name aspergers is only used because INTx Types are rare and the world doesn't really understand us so they have to give our traits a title and a that something is wrong with us.


----------



## Judgment_Knight

24, INTP, not diagnosed with ASD

but I'm turbulent if that helps ^^


----------



## Jamaia

10, ENTP, no.


----------



## Surreal Snake

27 infj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

In the past I've been asked in the workplace if I had Aspergers; not knowing what it was at the time I just asked, _"Pardon?" _and after that line of questioning went back and forth a few times I just stared blankly at them. :laughing:

Never been professionally diagnosed.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Your score was 30 out of a possible 50.
Scores in the 26 - 32 range indicate some Autistic traits (Aspergers Syndrome).
Yes I have been diagnosed.


----------



## Wolf

27 
INTJ
Not diagnosed


----------



## ENTPness

14, ENTP, not an Aspie


----------



## ENTPness

saphireINTP said:


> Tetnically,I have aspergers, but personally I don't think that there is such a thing.I think that INTx have the symptoms of aspergers, and the name aspergers is only used because INTx Types are rare and the world doesn't really understand us so they have to give our traits a title and a that something is wrong with us.


That explains why the type most correlated to Asperger's is ISTJ...


----------



## Spiren

Interesting results, thank you for participating.

Forgot to add my results:

29, INTJ, not diagnosed.

Some of the questions were strongly me whereas the obsessing over numbers and strings of information weren't.

Looking forward to more results.


----------



## Empower

23, INTJ, not diagnosed.


----------



## HerpDerpette

16 ENTP nope, nudda


----------



## TheGrandDesign

25
INTP
Not diagnosed


----------



## Songs unsung

Infj 14


----------



## Most Awesome Flyer

INFP, got 23


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

22, INFJ, not diagnosed.

The test basically gives you a bunch of points if you're not very social and prefer narrow to broad focus, hence ENxxs would score lower than INxxs. I don't personally obsess over much anything, but I do notice some patterns and will occasionally thank a post just so the poster's thank count will form a pattern etc. I enjoy coming up with and memorising complex, multi-layered passwords etc... But I don't obsess over any of it, it's just fun.


----------



## GotLostAgain

*17 INTP No Diagnostic*


----------



## Asmodaeus

35, INTJ, not diagnosed.


----------



## elpis

29, INTP, not diagnosed, and somewhat surprised I scored that high.


----------



## lavendersnow

18/50. A doctor once suggested that I have it, on the basis that I don't consider the people in my life who like me my friends, I'm super sensitive to sound and I don't smile much. Before he even tried to tell me he suspected autism, I told him I wasn't autistic and he ignored me. I could tell his questions were geared towards that diagnosis, so I told him to knock it off.

I got a second and third opinion and was told, without a doubt that I am not autistic. I don't need a doctor to tell me I'm not, I've never had any symptoms which couldn't be explained by other health issues. I don't like making eye-contact because I find it distracting when I'm trying to focus on what is being said. But I am not incapable of making it and I don't have to think about doing it during a conversation. Most people tell me they find my eye-contact unnerving for them, which is why, for their benefit, I try not to stare them down. I don't smile much, because I have resting-bitch face, it's that simple. I never struggle during social situations. I am not obsessive over doing things repeatedly in the same way and I don't throw a fit if my order of doing things is thrown off. 

I have met various people on different sides of the scale, who have actually been diagnosed, and I am not alike any of them. I admittedly, was irritated by this doctor when he suggested it because the minute he had the diagnosis in mind, he refused to talk about the issues I'd actually gone to see him about. He was convinced that he would force me to fit the diagnosis and eventually, during our last two sessions together, admitted that he couldn't make me fit the criteria and had only behaved that way because he just didn't understand me. But still tried to plaster that diagnosis all over my doctor's records. I was pissed off.


----------



## Paradox07

18, INTJ, and not diagnosed.


----------



## ethylene

21, INTP,not diagnosed


----------



## Exquisitor

saphireINTP said:


> Tetnically,I have aspergers, but personally I don't think that there is such a thing.I think that INTx have the symptoms of aspergers, and the name aspergers is only used because INTx Types are rare and the world doesn't really understand us so they have to give our traits a title and a that something is wrong with us.


I disagree that the proposed traits of Aspergers are just INT traits. For one thing, I personally know several people diagnosed with Aspergers/autism spectrum disorders who are ISTJs. But for another, I am definitely an INTJ and I, like a great many of us, don't score on autistic spectrum tests. The rational wiring of INTx types is compatible with the emotional and social experiences of people diagnosed with Aspergers, but it's by far not the same thing.


----------



## Fantome

12, ENTP, nop.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Intp: 24 / 50.

Not diagnosed.


----------



## Marshy

Its such a long test though


----------



## DomC

I scored 21
INFJ
I am diagnosed HFA. not the Asperger type


----------



## katurian

14, isfp


----------



## ninjahitsawall

So I took a neurbiology class in college and there are some interesting things about the brain of a person with autism.. some parallel NT/INTx, and some do not. From what I can remember: 

- There is a failure for the frontal lobes to "prune" effectively. (Synaptic connections are lost from childhood to adulthood, because the ones that are not needed are lost. Plasticity, basically. And it keeps it cleared up, same way you'd prune a tree). ==> not really type relevant

- There is a deficiency in connections between the frontal lobe and other brain regions - namely, emotional regions. ==> This seems to match the archetypal NT-with-underdeveloped-F-function: connect the F-T dots and you get a more mature, more integrated NT. 

- There is a part of the brain that is specified for recognizing human faces, and this area is typically under-active in ASD. It seems to be related to oxytocin (social bonding hormone). ==> facial recognition doesn't seem type-related... deficit in social bonding hormone sounds like a stereotypical INTx. :tongue:


----------



## Elspeth

27

INFJ

No official diagnosis - people seem to just think I am wierd.


----------



## aphinion

10
ENTP
Never diagnosed, though my mom sometimes seems absolutely _certain _that I have autism/aspergers.


----------



## SimplyRivers

22, INTP. I've never gone to a psychologist to be diagnosed; so, no.

EDIT: I took the ADHD test, and I scored pretty high on it. So...


----------



## Tsubaki

Your score was 5 out of a possible 50.

Scores in the 0 - 25 range indicate little or no Autistic traits.

ENTP, not diagnosed.
I am very unempathetic, but definitely not autistic ^^"


----------



## Yasminec19

28, INTJ, not diagnosed.


----------



## voron

29, INTP, not diagnosed


----------



## NipNip

20, INTP, no.

It's mostly the lack of noticing details (assuming that's a + for the test) and my competence in reading people's intentions (assuming that's a - for the test) that kept my score fairly low.


----------



## fieryelf

21 INTJ, no ASD


----------



## Artificial_Lifeform

37, INTJ, Diagnosed with Asperger's


----------



## jason aaron

28, INTJ, no diagnosis


----------



## Mr Oops

15
I'm pretty high on schizotypal personality scale which is commonly confused with Asperger's. Maybe because normal people can not analyze?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

score: 31
personality type: esfp
never diagnosed with autism
but diagnosed with auditory processing disorder and sensory processing disorder


----------



## ae1905

21

no diagnosis


----------



## ahmadwehbe

28, intj


----------



## Emerl98

15, INTP, not diagnosed


----------



## redeemofself

13, ENTP, no ASD


----------



## starwars

15
I bet if I took this 3+ years ago, It would be superrrrrr high. I was so bad at socializing, details and everything else. too high of Ne, and it pretty much took over everything, then Fe would come in and fore niceness to come out, or excepting it in other people. 
I was a strange kid. Im working hard on my socializing skills.


----------



## Donalbain

35, INTJ, not diagnosed

I agree to some posts here, that a lot of questions are pointing just to introversion.


----------



## FueledByEvil

*5*
*
ENTP*

The page asked why I wasted my time. 
:/

Ok it didn't but it should have dammit!


----------



## killemdeader

18, diagnosed aspy. I hear it's not a real diagnosis anymore, but it's still on my file so idk. Childen's psychiatry is a crapshoot i guess.


----------



## SynthinkingMuse

30, INTJ
not diagnosed with Asbergers, but have been diagnosed with CAPD


----------



## Maybe

32,Male, INTP-A, I got adhd. 
I noticed that quite a bit of it sounded like standard INTP.


----------



## Pamegranate

27
INTJ
No autism/Aspergers diagnosis
I have previously had a social anxiety disorder diagnosis though.


----------



## Octavius

15, INTJ, not diagnosed ASD, but ADD

Some traits are misleading. There are many mental differences that make someone more or less autistic. A person could be more introvertive and not have Asperger's. It just seems like the test is geared in such a fashion that EVERYONE must be autistic to some degree.


----------



## Lombardy poplar

24, INTP, no


----------



## dawnriddler

Your score was 14 out of a possible 50.
Scores in the 0 - 25 range indicate little or no Autistic traits.

ENTP, Not diagnosed


----------



## piece in quite

I got 14 and I'm supposedly autistic according to some diagnosis I had when I was baby/very young child. I've thought for most of my life that I have been misdiagnosed as I am definitely much more 'socially developed' than all of the other autistic people I have ever met, and nobody ever seems to think that I might have a mental 'disorder' of any kind.

I am a little socially inept but I think that stems from being treated badly by other kids when I was a kid. I definitely have a great understanding of social dynamics. I am just a fiercely independent person, which people often misinterpret as me being a person that hates people or thinking something is wrong with me.

I am an NF though (or at least 90% sure I am an NF, definitely a feeler) so I'm not sure if that changes anything.

Someone on the first page made a point about thinking Autism is not real but something that society uses to label INTX's. I would not be surprised if that was true as people who I have met who are autistic don't really seem to have a disability, but rather, they just have poor social skills, other than that, they can do everything else just as good, if not, better than the average person.


----------



## Felix5

22 out of 50. There was a brief time in my teenage years where I genuinely thought there was something wrong with me (before the whole autism trend) based on my inability to socialize. I think a lot of INTJs grow up with this idea that there is something different about them, but there really isn't. Their own insecurity is responsible for a great deal of this anxiety.


----------



## Anakinium

24 out of 50.
INTJ
No diagnosis


----------



## azir

enxp 14


----------



## dizzycactus

17. Fairly sure I don't have AS, because my cousin does, and once you get to know him, you see how it's quite a strikingly distinct condition. I'm always wary of these tests, because they try to conflate introversion and social anxiety with autism, when these simply externally express some similarities with it, but really are completely different. 

For example, I'm usually completely oblivious (unless paying attention) to things around me. I filter out sensory stimuli better than the average person. An autistic person has no filter, they have to pay attention to every single thing going on. 

So autism isn't the equivalent to a "spectrum of antisocial-ness", which is what these tests seem to try and test for. The symptoms are quite specific. I think, for this reason, there's probably a lot of misdiagnosis.


----------



## MelusinaAmpersand

34, INTP, not diagnosed.


----------



## justintroverted

Apparent INTP; my score was 17.


----------



## Angelo

my doctor told me i was autistic when i was younger... fuck him, i'm smarter than most of my class.


----------



## Midnight Mischief

Angelo said:


> my doctor told me i was autistic when i was younger... fuck him, i'm smarter than most of my class.


Autism doesn't equate to being unintelligent. I work with Autistic kids and most of them are extremely bright, even more so than their "normal" peers. One kid in particular that I know is like a walking encyclopedia. And then my nephew who is suspected but has not yet been diagnosed is like an engineer in the making, the things he comes up with for an 8 year old is mind-blowing. I could give a few dozen more examples of other kids. Really I mostly blame the educational system, they treat kids with the mindset that "one approach fits all". Well that doesn't work, especially with autism and so they have no idea what to do with these kids and kind of just throw them to the wayside. But that's a story for an entirely different forum.


----------



## Angelo

Midnight Mischief said:


> Autism doesn't equate to being unintelligent. I work with Autistic kids and most of them are extremely bright, even more so than their "normal" peers. One kid in particular that I know is like a walking encyclopedia. And then my nephew who is suspected but has not yet been diagnosed is like an engineer in the making, the things he comes up with for an 8 year old is mind-blowing. I could give a few dozen more examples of other kids. Really I mostly blame the educational system, they treat kids with the mindset that "one approach fits all". Well that doesn't work, especially with autism and so they have no idea what to do with these kids and kind of just throw them to the wayside. But that's a story for an entirely different forum.


i was hoping someone mould mention that, and you are completely right. what i mean is my doctor said i had "learning impaired autism" or something like that. and the educational system was a horrible experience, they basically took me out of the class that i was in and separated me form my friends and put me in a class with about 4 other kids, and a terrible teacher. the teacher was mean, and unfair to all of us, and since it was a special Ed class we stayed in one room with the same teacher all day every day until middle school which was really angering because of the way she treated us. to deal with the constant annoyance of going to class, i mostly just stayed home instead, which would usually be bad, but i was probably learning more by staying home and being on my Computer, and it was almost impossible to fail that class anyway. in middle school they told me i could just opt out of those classes now, so i did and everything is better. she doesn't teach that class anymore, she is an english teacher and 90% of her students hate her


----------



## mrgreendots

21 INFP not diagnosed with ASD


----------



## Starry Eyed

INFP I got 16. As a special education teacher with a psyc background I give this test a C-. It,was fun though :-D


----------



## The Internet

28, INTP, no but I have been suspected of having asperger's syndrome


----------



## Yaypyroo

INTP, I got 2. Yes, just two.

I'm not sure what that even means. Do I have the opposite of autism?


----------



## StaticPulse

ESTP, I got 6. 

I was diagnosed with ADHD in primary school. But I think it was bogus testing. I've done just fine without any meds. I was just an energetic kid and there's nothing wrong with my attention span.


----------



## kirsten.j

19, INTJ, no


----------



## OP

INTP, 29, only diagnosed with some kind of unspecified social disorder (my parents can't seem to explain it properly) when I was really little. I'm suspecting that I have ADD or ADHD though.


----------



## anxiousgambino

35, INFJ, not diagnosed but think I might have Aspergers (especially with the symptoms females usually have)


----------



## RestlessCryptid

INTP, 22

I don't really think aspergers is connected to being an NT. 

All of the really intellectual NTs I've met are eccentric and harbor intense hobbies, but they also have really good communication skills. Maybe it's because they've had to work on it more than anyone else has, eventually becoming masters. 

I'd like to add, not liking small talk is more of a personal preference, not something that needs to be corrected or fixed.


----------



## ElectricSlime

ENTP, 15.

I'll take it.


----------



## AzV

ENTP. Used to be hyperactive. Scored 22.


----------



## Alpha Centauri

INTJ(A), 29, undiagnosed


----------



## Moodville

24, INFP. Not my diagnosis.


----------



## Phyrrha

34, INTP, no.


----------



## Cherry

15/50, not diagnosed
INFP


----------



## Marlow Pavinova

I got 41, and I am an INTP/ J. Have not been diagnosed with aspergers syndrome , but I do think I have it.


----------



## Marlow Pavinova

martinkunev said:


> I scored 37. I don't think the test is very accurate (I think my actual score should be a little lower).
> Anyway, I'm very surprised I scored so high.


 Actually this test is used to diagnose HFA in individuals (with a series of other tests). Not to forget that the test was made my psychologists, and studies have found that it is pretty accurate, with about 80% of those with a score over 32 being diagnosed with HFA.


----------



## PiT

19, INTJ, no.


----------



## papercace

18, INTP, not diagnosed.


----------



## IGLDN

Scored 11, tentative ENTP and no.


----------



## Belzy

22, INFP and diagnosed with ASD.


Your score was 22 out of a possible 50. 
Scores in the 0-25 range indicate little or no Autistic traits.​ 
This is a new (low) record for me, when it comes to testing for ASD. Before it would have said I have ASD. Few years ago I would score higher than now, let alone during my childhood. 

I (would) score much higher on ADD than on ASD.


----------



## god of whiNE and TIts

29/50

Worth noting that my dad and my boyfriend are both on the spectrum, and when you're around that a lot, you unconsciously start to pick up aspie traits out of habit

Example: I'll be overly detailed and descriptive when describing something, usually over-explaining. I do this because my dad insists upon it, and will even get angry if he thinks I'm being too vague. Aspies have a tendency to over-explain, but for other reasons.

Not very good at "picking up on hints" because I'm so used to being around people who will flat-out tell me what they want/need/think. This also can cause me to seem tactless because I have to be blunt around them.


----------



## Enceladus

18, INTJ, and not diagnosed.


----------



## Kay dash

20 ENTP not diagnosed


----------



## Kay dash

out of nothing but curiosity what are you exactly researching


----------



## LokalnaRospija

33, INTJ and diagnosed when I was pretty young


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

13 out of 50.

Not autistic, yay!!!!!!!!



Oh dammit, that means I can't use autism as an excuse for being a jerk. Oh well..............:laughing:


----------



## martinkunev

I'm starting to have doubts I have some condition.



Marlow Pavinova said:


> I got 41, and I am an INTP/ J. Have not been diagnosed with aspergers syndrome , but I do think I have it.


Can you describe what makes you think you have it? Would you describe what are your symptoms?


----------



## zekzar

29/50
ENTP
Not diagnosed. Never even heard of it, nor have I been asked, ever, if I had it.
I took it again to settle my speculations.
I realized I had answered incorrectly on every question. I put my answers as I disagreed even if I agreed. (The template confused me. It's 4:46 in the morning. I just woke up. Don't blame me.)
This time I got a 17/50, which seems more accurate.


----------



## Laewen

I got 18 so I think I'm OK


----------



## Kn0wB34

30, INTJ, No. 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanani

28, INTP, not diagnosed


----------



## Electra

INFP, no Asperger diagnose (but ADHD)

30


----------



## dukaalmaar

20/50, ISFP

My mum thinks I'm on the spectrum and she says she's suspected for a while but she never actually got me checked out so I dunno q:


----------



## Cal

Intp, 41. 

I have taken the RAAD-SR before too. I got 215 on that one.


----------



## Cal

saphireINTP said:


> *Tetnically,I have aspergers, but personally I don't think that there is such a thing*.I think that INTx have the symptoms of aspergers, and the name aspergers is only used because INTx Types are rare and the world doesn't really understand us so they have to give our traits a title and a that something is wrong with us.


Actually, studies have found that people with aspergers syndrome actually have similar facial characteristics: https://www.cbsnews.com/news/children-with-autism-have-distinct-facial-features-study/

Which proves that aspergers syndrome is real. It is not some label doctors gave to INTX due to misunderstanding them. I mean, would an INTX have meltdowns, or start stimming? So far from what I have observed, on the threads testing INTX's for HFA, I have found that most of them simply score average.


----------



## Lakigigar

29, infp

Your score was 29 out of a possible 50.
Scores in the 26-32 range indicate some Autistic traits (Aspergers Syndrome).

Some people said i'm on the spectrum, others say i'm not. I was diagnosed when i was younger, however i'm not sure if this was done professionally, and this also happened during a very unstable childhood and delayed cognitive development and i showed way more autistic behavior when i was (very young), but i think i kinda outgrowed that.

@Allywraith and @Ghostlydaemmerung what are your scores?


----------



## Allyrah

Lakighouligar said:


> 29, infp
> 
> Your score was 29 out of a possible 50.
> Scores in the 26-32 range indicate some Autistic traits (Aspergers Syndrome).
> 
> Some people said i'm on the spectrum, others say i'm not. I was diagnosed when i was younger, however i'm not sure if this was done professionally, and this also happened during a very unstable childhood and delayed cognitive development and i showed way more autistic behavior when i was (very young), but i think i kinda outgrowed that.
> 
> @Allywraith and @Ghostlydaemmerung what are your scores?


I scored 34 out of 50. It was definitely a higher score than I was anticipating, although I knew I would score _borderline_ at the very least. I think I sometimes underestimate how deep my Asperger's goes, simply because it was something that was overlooked for a long time. My peculiarities in personality and temperament were usually chalked up to me being a 'difficult child', mentally ill, 'weird' (which really is not a word that should ever be used to accurately describe a person), and/or attention seeking. Therefore, even now I have trouble distinguishing between what is my Asperger's and what isn't, if that makes sense?


----------



## Lakigigar

Allywraith said:


> I scored 34 out of 50. It was definitely a higher score than I was anticipating, although I knew I would score _borderline_ at the very least. I think I sometimes underestimate how deep my Asperger's goes, simply because it was something that was overlooked for a long time. My peculiarities in personality and temperament were usually chalked up to me being a 'difficult child', mentally ill, 'weird' (which really is not a word that should ever be used to accurately describe a person), and/or attention seeking. Therefore, even now I have trouble distinguishing between what is my Asperger's and what isn't, if that makes sense?


Well in our case, it's also a gift. We lack focus, but deeply inside, we're so talented that we just can't focus. I think asperger's made both our lives more difficult/exhausting, but also gives us an edge on some domains. I think few people will be able to discuss certain things on a level similar to us. It's not that we're not ready for the world, but more like the world isn't ready for us yet. We're so alienated, future-minded, advanced and weird creatures that no-one has a single idea of what is going on. It's kinda frustrating, but it is what it is. If 60% of Americans can't point England on a world map or even 10% can't point their own country at the world map (and it's not an American problem, i've seen people from the Netherlands doing the same), or when a society is dominated so much by violence, power, materialism and greediness than it should be a privilege to not fit in such a torn society. A society where i'm deeply disappointed in, and probably one of the reasons why i'm an anticapitalist.


----------



## Allyrah

Lakighouligar said:


> Well in our case, it's also a gift. We lack focus, but deeply inside, we're so talented that we just can't focus. I think asperger's made both our lives more difficult/exhausting, but also gives us an edge on some domains. I think few people will be able to discuss certain things on a level similar to us. It's not that we're not ready for the world, but more like the world isn't ready for us yet. We're so alienated, future-minded, advanced and weird creatures that no-one has a single idea of what is going on. It's kinda frustrating, but it is what it is. If 60% of Americans can't point England on a world map or even 10% can't point their own country at the world map (and it's not an American problem, i've seen people from the Netherlands doing the same), or when a society is dominated so much by violence, power, materialism and greediness than it should be a privilege to not fit in such a torn society. A society where i'm deeply disappointed in, and probably one of the reasons why i'm an anticapitalist.


That was really beautiful and eloquently put, thank you for that. It's funny... I wrote something very similar the other day, essentially outlining the possibility that those with 'mental illness' or other mental/personality irregularities are perhaps more sane and whole than those who are quote unquote "normal". Because, as you yourself outlined, it's arguably not an admirable trait to 'fit in' in a broken and twisted society. And I agree, I think Asperger's may be a gift rather than a hindrance or deficiency. Unfortunately though, it does make living a typical life a near impossibility... but then, I don't even *want* a typical life, so I guess there's nothing truly lost.


----------



## Lakigigar

Allywraith said:


> That was really beautiful and eloquently put, thank you for that. It's funny... I wrote something very similar the other day, essentially outlining the possibility that those with 'mental illness' or other mental/personality irregularities are perhaps more sane and whole than those who are quote unquote "normal". Because, as you yourself outlined, it's arguably not an admirable trait to 'fit in' in a broken and twisted society. And I agree, I think Asperger's may be a gift rather than a hindrance or deficiency. Unfortunately though, it does make living a typical life a near impossibility... but then, I don't even *want* a typical life, so I guess there's nothing truly lost.


I've also said something similar multiple times normal. When people say i'm not normal, i always ask them: "Define normal". Maybe the new normal isn't what most people embrace to normal. We're way more open-minded in what we let in and how we perceive life (philosophy) while most people have a clear idea of how it should be (called traditions, social convention, but also lack of long-term vision / plan). It's actually funny how people accuse us (or autists) for that we need way more structure and also for not understanding / interpreting human emotions well, while in fact, i have the feeling that i always tend to have a life without structure, and feel much more stressed when i've to fit in a structure (that actually inhibits my capacities since i can achieve much more in a less structured life) and secondly i understand human emotions so well that i'm often overwhelmed by it in a certain sense. I can empathize with people so well, that i rather choose to not to, since i'm not willing to experience every emotions of every single person, and my own life is already hard enough. I can't change their life, but everytime I read/hear or understand something very well, it's like i feel a thousand times harder than other persons what they do experience (becoming angry/sad in their place). That's hard. I let too much emotions in. I can read / experience them very well, and more than almost any other person. I also considered myself to be more like a sociopath with good intentions instead of an autist because of my human knowledge, because i can manipulate so well (if i want to), because i'm very good in lying (what i also prefer not to do) and since i believe, i can form people really well (like clay) that i should be a (religious / philisophy) teacher / psychologist or even politician. I think I would be a good daddy as well in certain aspects. I also think I experience emotions in a much different way than most people (but also more intense), and I also hide that for other people. The stereotype of the enn. 4 or the INFP suffering in silence mostly (or only by venting on the internet what is the slightest % of our suffering shared to other people), but we don't maybe make it easy for ourselves, and we tend to overthink the slightiest concept in life. We're too cautious (maybe due "fear" or "maladjustment" / "insecureness" and our resistence to "traditional life / fitting in / the school -> college -> work pyramid) while we should jump into a number of projects and "push" the things the way we want / desire. Too many interests / ideas and not enough focus / determination / initiative. That's what define us.


----------



## Senah

19, similar to other ENTPs it seems.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Lakighouligar said:


> 29, infp
> 
> Your score was 29 out of a possible 50.
> Scores in the 26-32 range indicate some Autistic traits (Aspergers Syndrome).
> 
> Some people said i'm on the spectrum, others say i'm not. I was diagnosed when i was younger, however i'm not sure if this was done professionally, and this also happened during a very unstable childhood and delayed cognitive development and i showed way more autistic behavior when i was (very young), but i think i kinda outgrowed that.
> 
> @Allywraith and @Ghostlydaemmerung what are your scores?


Will have to get to it later


----------



## BiggyBigOne

ENTP and 17. I dont really think scoring high on this is necessarily a disorder though just different morals and brain function


----------



## tinyheart

I know I've posted here before where's my post. >':

Anyways, I've taken that test twice. Taken it on my own like twice or thrice. Taken another one with a psychiatrist. Took another one at the back of a book on autism. Took a supposedly really good one with my counselor.

Aside from the first psychiatrist who didn't think I had it and thought I had cognitive dissonance instead bc I'm not smart enough and don't fit many of the

*STEREOTYPES*

I've consistently scored moderately high on those tests. On the "really good test" given by my counselor I scored really high.

The autism department in my middle school told me I had it WITHOUT ANY PROPER ASSESSING OR TELLING ME WHAT THE FRACK THAT WAS BUT WHATEVERRRR...

My old psychotherapist thought so. 

And bc I look no different

(bc I don't wear sweatpants and pull a blue backpack and act like










)

and act like Sheldon in that episode of iCarly where he's in a mental hospital,

ppl are like

thER's NOthinG WRAAGnn witb YOUUUuu

like ok but all these people are telling me that I am, y'know, my parents, my doctor, my counselor who has an asperger's son of his own,
and reading the symptoms online...

*STAHP SELF-DIAGNOSING YOU FLAKY FLAKE YOU THINK YOU'RE SPESHUL BC YOU'RE AN INFP AND YOU READ SOME DESCRIPTION ONLINE THAT SAYS IF YOU BEHAVE EVEN THE SLIGHTEST BIT RETARDED AND ARE TOO LAZY TO SOCIALIZE AND "noBOdy unDERstandssS MEehh" STFU GO HOME I HAVE AUTISM YOU KNOW NOTHINGGG*

K.

Well, bc my new counselor kept pushing it and my old one too and my mom and I was kinda curious myself I went and talked to a psychiatrist bc you can only have Aspergers

AUTISM SPECTRUM DISORDERRRRRR (DVM since like 5 years ago)

if you've been diagnosed by a certified qualified bona fide psychologicianisticianologistor.

And yeah I think she diagnosed me.

With Attention Deficit Disorder

Inattentive ADHD (DVM since like 10 years ago)

to boot.

And yeah, I'm still trying to figure it out.

-Can't initiate social interaction. Can't really respond.
-FLAP MY HANDS LIKE FLAPPY BIRD AND PLAY WITH MY FINGERRRSSS
-I don't really rock back and forth like a granny on her chair but I bounce around way too much for my own good.
-Imitation
-Don't really like variety
-Hyperfocuses on stuff
-Little to no sustained eye contact
-I'm as empathetic as your typical emotionally retarded INTx.
-Some other stuff that I'm too lazy to remember..

There's only two things wrong with it.

1. I'm not smart with a super high IQ like WOOHOO I'M BLOODY EINSTEIN WOW even though that's my homeboy....no, I'm retarded.










2. I can't memorize for SHIIEEET but I do remember useless stuff. Idk. Derp.


----------



## tinyheart

ninjahitsawall said:


> So I took a neurbiology class in college and there are some interesting things about the brain of a person with autism.. some parallel NT/INTx, and some do not. From what I can remember:
> 
> - There is a failure for the frontal lobes to "prune" effectively. (Synaptic connections are lost from childhood to adulthood, because the ones that are not needed are lost. Plasticity, basically. And it keeps it cleared up, same way you'd prune a tree). ==> not really type relevant
> 
> - There is a deficiency in connections between the frontal lobe and other brain regions - namely, emotional regions. ==> This seems to match the archetypal NT-with-underdeveloped-F-function: connect the F-T dots and you get a more mature, more integrated NT.
> 
> - There is a part of the brain that is specified for recognizing human faces, and this area is typically under-active in ASD. It seems to be related to oxytocin (social bonding hormone). ==> facial recognition doesn't seem type-related... deficit in social bonding hormone sounds like a stereotypical INTx. :tongue:


This is like a year old but:

(point one)

-Is that why I have that slowness like I can't respond jack diddly squat to people.

Person: *Pours out their heart*
Me: .............*responds....with an idea concerning emotion and the idea behind that emotion and uses a metaphor and talks about an example from a work of fiction and oh this character and personally I've been through...*

Person: *Tells a story*
Me: *tries imagining it in my head and since no way to respond asks a question about a particular point and talks about that point and analyzes the idea behind that point and tries to integrate the whole story and that point or the person's point all together and yeah uses a metaphor and talks about a work of fiction and personally I wouldn't...*

Person: *tells a joke*
Me:

Person: *asks a question*
Me: *awkward thread of weird mumblings and "sorry im still thinking, ummmmmmm" and then a long ramble of trying to be specific and specific until I go off topic or begin to talk about the idea behind the question and the nature of their asking and personally, I....*

------

(point two)

I wrote about this post in a chat Imma post it here nao:

_"Anyways, there's like no doubting I'm an INFP for anyone who barely knows me and anyone who knows me intimately. Aside from (...) who once told me that I reminded him heavily of the INTPs he's met on the forum. But like even though I'm sure of my type (or rather, I don't use thinking as a dominant or even auxiliary function) I still relate a lot to thinking descriptions and personally prefer logic over emotion.

The second point in ninja's post is what interests me and is mainly the point of all this rambling. ;P There's a part of me that feels too cold. Even though I think I'm highly empathetic, I still go about kinda NT-ish. Unaware of peoples' emotional states, sometimes unaware of my own. Blunt and rude to others even if I don't mean it. Aloof when I should prolly be smiling and sunshine.

And instead of trying to take things in an emotional way, I kinda prefer....not doing it that way. Or idk. Like if someone is sad.............I can't coo these soft supporting words. I think I've only done that with my ex bc he was so fragile. And even that got old. It makes me feel false tbh bc words of support for me are more like "hey this is how we can work through this problem".

I think only a few months ago that my ESFP started telling me what was going on that she started crying and she never does that in front of me and I just hugged her bc I didn't know what else to do.

But it's like I push sentiments away bc they're so messy and mushyyyyy mushhhyyyy musuusuhshshhhhuuuyyyyyyyy >x< and hard to deal with. And too warm and fuzzy it can be embarrassing for me and awkward. And analysis is cold and hard and oddly more comforting."_


----------



## ninjahitsawall

@tinyheart

I dunno, but the first point sounds mostly like introvert problems and the second one could be thinking, or introversion as well (or just introverted rather than extroverted F). 

I think I've scored above 30 every time I've taken one of these autism spectrum "tests". Mostly what keeps my score up is my relative disinterest in social interaction (which they sure ask about a lot on those online tests lol), sensory sensitivity (the questions about being annoyed by noise and such), and noticing random details or remembering random facts.

But I never had a professional (psychiatrist, psychologist, therapist) think I had Asperger's. There was one in my teens who brought it up with my parents at one point, and then changed her mind and just said "never mind". More info would've been nice though.


----------



## Nyarlathothep

Your score was 31 out of a possible 50.
Scores in the 26-32 range indicate some Autistic traits (Aspergers Syndrome).

A possibility but I have never been diagnosed so whatever.


----------



## edge magic

32 out of a possible 50.
Scores in the 26-32 range indicate some Autistic traits (Aspergers Syndrome).
Maybe I should investigate if I have asperger, tend to get high score on other tests like this.


----------



## Penny

14 ENFJ not diagnosed


----------



## Judson Joist

INTJ-T, 88% HSP, and my score was 18.


----------



## ai.tran.75

17, enfp nope 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## llarian

37, INTJ, not diagnosed with ASD but have read ASD can be comorbid with ADD. I am diagnosed as Type 1, predominantly inattentive ADD.


----------



## impulsenine

Your score was 22 out of a possible 50.


----------



## Clare_Bare

superloco3000 said:


> I can imagine alot of situation in which other types hide or double think those questions ... I guess Ti users always gonna have trouble in those selection tests .


No, no and no!
I breezed through each of those questions with just a few seconds consideration.
No hiding from uncomfortable truths ...
No double thinking the meanings ...
I'm an Aux Ti and I had no trouble interpreting / responding to the questions ...



superloco3000 said:


> And really if you get less than 10 i think you lie or you are just a empty shell.


I scored 10.
I don't lie ...
Trust me, I ain't no empty shell ...


----------



## The courier

ISTP, 21 out of 50. Not diagnosed


----------



## HairLessKFC

INTP - Type 5 - sp/sx - 548 - ILE - RCUEI (Imaginative) - Chaotic Neutral

31/50 "Scores in the 26-32 range indicate some Autistic traits (Asperger's Syndrome)."

Does not seem to be a reliable test. Asperger's syndrome is a condition with abnormal brain wiring, which is something a person is born into. This test asked too many questions that were based on personal preferences that could change over time and depend on various variables. Obviously there are behavioral patterns amongst people with Aspergers, but the questions that the test posed were way too broad.


----------

